# Look what i found in my yard today



## stormy (Jul 4, 2009)

Found this girl running around the yard this morning....

now what to do with her?!


----------



## appymini (Jul 4, 2009)

Did someone dump her? The poor thing


----------



## Genie (Jul 4, 2009)

Give her a "bite to eat"?


----------



## Horse Feathers (Jul 4, 2009)

worm, feed, groom, put ad in local paper and call pound master to see if anyone is missing a horse


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 4, 2009)

OH how she needs you and so wishes to stay, she was let go to you cuz thems that knew of you knew you'd care for her. No malice just hard times. Her name is Rebecca?


----------



## loveminis (Jul 4, 2009)

Me, I would not try to find the owner unless you see/her someone looking for her/him. Poor thing has not been taken care of at all. So sad





Is it a he or a she ?


----------



## Katiean (Jul 4, 2009)

What ever you do, if someone comes looking for her DON'T GIVE HER BACK. fight to keep her. I am sure you will do good by her.


----------



## chandab (Jul 4, 2009)

Aaawww! Poor little girl.

Can't say that its likely to happen to me, as I live so far from anywhere, that it would be too far to drive for someone to drop off in my yard.


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, what if this is fath , and she came into your life looking for you to nurse her back to health ....Oh , I hope you decide to keep her. what is she like , other than terribly neglected and hungry. I d like to give her a hug... and one for you too for feeding this girl... nice hay by the way.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww.. I will keep her until if someone is looking for their lost horse.

I wouldn't send the miniature back until "explain" to the owner as "HOW" to take care the miniature.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd be hiding her at my place, and no, I did not see a loose horse!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 4, 2009)

Poor gal.

Looks like someone needs you.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 4, 2009)

I would call your vet first and fore most and then deworm her, judging by her rough coat and hair that hasnt sheeded yet, it looks like shes a tad wormy, brush out her mane, and take that halter off of her so she dosent get hung up if she gets nervous in her new surroundings.

She looks really sweet.

Also, I would put a call in to animal control. She could have been a well cared for family pet and she could have gottne lost a few weeks ago so dont instanly think that she was neglected just because shes skinny.

Best of luck with her























Dan


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 4, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Sometimes we don't always get what we need.... But we need what we receive.... [/SIZE]_

Obviously, she needs you. Just remember blessings come in many forms.

I just had a very special yearling filly pass away sometime in her sleep last night so maybe that's why I'm feeling so reflective.

_[SIZE=12pt]Thank goodness this girl is now in your hands. [/SIZE]_


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 4, 2009)

Well she found YOU - that's a blessing in itself. Maybe she just needs a stop over for a bit, or maybe she has found her forever home - don't know your circumstances. But she's there. Animal control should probably be called, its a gut call for you.

Keep us posted on your decisions and how she is doing!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 4, 2009)

OMG! I am here to help if you need me! If you want to surrender her to CMHR we can take her in if her "other" home isn't found or if you are too full to keep her. My two that I was fostering have just found their PERFECT forever home so I have room for her if you want me to help.


----------



## REO (Jul 4, 2009)

OMG the poor girl!





I know that now that she's with you, some how she will get the help that she needs!

I don't think she should go back to where she came from, that's for sure.


----------



## stormy (Jul 4, 2009)

Well she has hay and water, wormed her (1/2 dose to start with, not easy to worm...rears and strikes) and gave her a little grain...boy did the sound of grain perk her up! She talks when I am out feeding and was begging grass from some people that stopped by this afternoon. I gotta say was nervous when these people stopped in afraid they were the ones that lost her and were looking for her, I will not let her go back if there is not a clear reason why she is in such shape. The thing that makes me wonder is her hooves are trimmed....she does not quid her hay so teeth must be at least tolerable...it is a holiday weekend, animal control is out of the question here. Will keep my eye out for ads....

Haven't been able to look in her mouth to see how old she is yet.

Connie, may have to take you up on the offer, still have 4 rescues here from last year.....sure wish I could find Choco and Nutmeg each a person of their own...rescues need that extra love to make up for what they have experianced I think. Meagan and KC will be staying. KC needs surgery and Meagan has attached herslf to my shirt tail!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with (almost) everybody else.....she sure doesn't need to go back to where she came from. Poor girl obviously needs love and care.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree that her name is Rebecca!!! She's TELLING you that..........

And I also agree with everyone who says she's been DUMPED, needs to be wormed, probably vaccinated, etc....... and given a lot of good meals!

Let your local authorities know and then do what your heart (gut) tells you to do. She may have been put into your yard "for a permanent REASON"........OR........you may be the avenue with which she is to go through to the home she's supposed to be in..........

EITHER WAY, she's in a MUCH BETTER place!!!!


----------



## Horse Feathers (Jul 4, 2009)

She could be a lost horse. Last week there was a story about 2 full size horses that have been running loose for 2 months and where finally caught.

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/news/loc...nture_over.html


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Jul 4, 2009)

Poor thing...




I would let animal control know about this. Let her have a permanent home with you. It seems to be that she wants to be with you. I honestly don't think that she would be just some family pet. I personally think, from looking at the pictures, that she has had somewhat of a rough life.......

Poor girl...


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 4, 2009)

You might want to get pics to document how bad of shape she's in. Good luck


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for taking care of her.either for a shot time or forever.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 5, 2009)

You know what you are doing so I will not offer advice.

But I will offer a word of warning.

Make sure the authorities (ie Sherriff...whatever) know you have the mare and know the condition she is in. etc, the whole story.

Otherwise you could be giving someone a free makeover!!

They could turn up in three months time, prove the mare is theirs, and take her away!


----------



## markadoodle (Jul 5, 2009)

Pamper and bond


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would agree with writing everything down, and document it all , with dates and times. Maybe get a body count on her from the vet, to prove what condition she was in when you found her. Striking out at you ...



you have a bit of a project , how rewarding it will be when she whinneys for you and lets you hug her.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 5, 2009)

Aye, good points Rabbit, photos a diary, just keeping track of all of it to protect you from being reported for having a starved animal on premises. Rebecca is feeling better each day, she may be a handful then but talk right into her eyes, she hears everything.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 5, 2009)

I am sure you will do what is best for her.

Just wanted to wish you both good luck!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 5, 2009)

In addition to contacting either animal control or the sheriff, photos and a diary I'd also keep track of all expenses for her. Then if someone comes to get her you can give them the bill. From the looks of her my guess would be that once handed a bill they may just decide they don't need her back that badly. That would be a GOOD deal for her.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, Just be sure you have dated photographs and log what you give her and treat her with. As she progresses take more pictures. Also I would suggest reporting to authorities and have a vet examine her in her worst condition. Where I live to hold up in court for seizing a horse from cruel circumstances you must have a vet certificate and examination. We have a group here called LAPS large animal protection society, they have a website and you might get some information from their site. You don't want to rehab the mare and have the owners come in and claim her back after you put in all the money and hard work. I have seen this happen and the courts awarded the horse right back to the bad home in gorgeous condition because the rescuers didn't have the chain of proof in place. A random thought is that somebody got her in that condition? One could only wish



, a friend of mine used to rescue ponies and horses in that condition and rehabilitate them to health.. She was reported to animal control for cruelty a couple of times because people thought she was doing the abuse to the horse. She kept a log and once animal control was aware they took care of explaining to the complainer for her. She worked miracles on so many sad cases, it was amazing on the transformaton.


----------



## stormy (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't do anything until tomorrow anyway but feed her and chat with her...every once in a while she kind of comes into focus and her ears perk up and she seems happy...then she shuts down again. Have lot's of pictures and the forum itself will date them, I have had other horses show up before and have always quickly found were they belonged...this girl just seems so disconnected...she sure isn't acting like she misses a home....more like she has quit caring about anything.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 5, 2009)

Bath, brush, food, water, kind words! Look for a responsible person wanting to adopt the animal. Maybe whoever neglected it could not afford food, but PULLEEZ!!!! They could have at least brushed away that winter coat. The animal will be fortunate if it never sees it's former owner again.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 5, 2009)

rabbitsfizz said:


> You know what you are doing so I will not offer advice.But I will offer a word of warning.
> 
> Make sure the authorities (ie Sherriff...whatever) know you have the mare and know the condition she is in. etc, the whole story.
> 
> ...



I totally agree you need to call the police dept and let them know you have her with a report and pictures from them to go along with it. You then would have to check the laws in your state on how much time must pass before she can be turned over to CMHR or anyone else besides the authorties in your county for that matter


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 5, 2009)

The lethargy and "shut down" could be infection or pain. I just had a rescue horse put down. When I took him to the OSU equine clinic for evaluation, the vet commented that he looked "somnolent", not really interested in his surroundings. Xray relvealed he had contracted tendons and had been in pain his whole life--nine years.

Another had a dislocated scapula and severe bacterial infection. This one returned 100% after chiropractic treatment and a round of antibiotic.

Good luck with your little waif.


----------



## twister (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor horse, I know that she is in good hands now, like others have said document everything and let the authorities know you have her. In a couple of weeks she will look like a new horse. God Bless you for looking after this little lost mare.

Yvonne


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish there was someway to know if this was a stolen horse that has been 'missing' for awhile and not cared for and if the theives turned her loose when they didn't want her anymore. maybe...?


----------



## Little Bits (Jul 8, 2009)

hi, Just wondering if there was any news on your surprise. I hope that everything is good with her. It's hard to believe people just dump off horses, and just don't care. If you find them I hope they get brought up on cruelty to animal charges. Good Luck to you and her.


----------



## gimp (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess I see this a teeny tiny bit different. I suspect they DID care a little; They "dumped" where someone would likely feed and care for her. (I'm a glass half full person; what can I say?



)


----------



## stormy (Jul 8, 2009)

Rebecca is doing well I think, she brightens up when people are around and though she hates her head touched she does like her neck and withers rubbed. Have not bathed or clipped yet as I want her comfortable and at ease before doing what might be a stressful clean-up job. I think there is a very sweet horse hiding in that rough looking body, can't wait to see it come out!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 8, 2009)

Just saw in one your posts that Rebecca is a difficult one to worm. If you can get a liquid Ivermectin? It's much easier to handle, and if necessary you can squirt the dose (I add a little extra) on some grain in a small dish. Yes, they do get the wormer into their system. We've watched and seen the results.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 9, 2009)

Bless yer heart, Rebecca is getting comfy but mind her ears, she doesn't like them touched but she will come round sooner than you think. And she wasn't abandoned folks, hard times sometimes drive folks to do a last resort. She was "left" with someone who knows horses and loves them...she's a good girl just confused...bless you Stormy.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 9, 2009)

I totally agree with Rabbitz advice as well. Let authorities know and you dont want someone charging YOU with 'stealing' because you made no effort to report her arrival at your place, no matter how she got there. (Even though I too, feel she was dumped)

Is your yard enclosed? Would someone had to have put her in through a gate? Animal control may have other reports on her from neighbors who possibly complained about a 'starving horse' down the street or something.

Bless you for caring for her, poor thing. I wonder if she doesnt feel good cause of all the worms? Hopefully she doesnt have too much damage from them and will come around quickly. I am sure getting some REAL food is an adjustment to her body too.

Poor girl....I also hope the previous owners never show up, or if they do, just will let you have her. How far are you from anyone else with Minis? Seems odd if she did get loose that she just HAPPENED to show up in your yard, eh? And with a halter on...........

Also photograph everything and yes, keep records of EVERY cent spent on this horse, just in case! Perhaps they wont want to pay up and you can keep her.


----------



## luvsminis (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor little girl. I know there has been some time pass since you put this on, but I just now saw the pictures and article. Did you quarantine her from other horses? Since she hasn't been took care of, she is probably has a lice infestation. You don't want that in your barn. Wash her, clip her, and make sure that any sores are treated. You may have to ask the help of a good vet for this process. The poor little thing is definitely malnourished. She needs a good feeding program, but gently as you don't want her to colic first thing, plus beet pulp will help fill her in. I haven't used it yet, but Calf Manna is suppose to be good too; however, I would slowly introduce these things to her as her system is used to weeds and bark of trees no doubt. I'm sure too that whoever left her had just fallen on hard times and could no longer afford the proper feed. She will be grateful for anything you do. She may also need to have her teeth floated so that it doesn't hurt to eat, this will make a horse very thin also. Floating teeth is so important, and is often overlooked. Good luck and bless you for caring for her needs.

GOD LOVES ALL OF HIS CREATURES!

Luvsminis


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jul 10, 2009)

if it were me, I'd call the local humane society, no telling how far away they are and let them know. then I'd make a report to the police- this poor thing came to you, wandering out in no-where land, keep the pics and record the upkeep expenses, pictures of her looking better daily. then if these low lifes come to get her back. NO WAY. press charges against them for neglect/ abandonment. take them to court, the mini will be given to the humane society, get your money back from those people and then work with the humane society on finding her a new home. help her for now, but be ready to go legal and then find her a great new home, maybe the humane society can contact a local 4-h club and she can be donated to the club and some lucky kid can use her next year for their project, or maybe a couple kids that cannot afford to buy, but can afford to care for her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2009)

Just curious if there was an update on this topic.


----------



## stormy (Jul 12, 2009)

Rebecca is doing amazingly well! She is starting to fill out some, her coat has got a bit of shine to it already, she is liking scratchys and is letting me play with her ears. By her teeth I believe this girl is only 3 or 4 yrs old! Will get some more photos later this week...you will not believe what good food and a little luvin can do!!!


----------



## luvsminis (Jul 12, 2009)

stormy said:


> Rebecca is doing amazingly well! She is starting to fill out some, her coat has got a bit of shine to it already, she is liking scratchys and is letting me play with her ears. By her teeth I believe this girl is only 3 or 4 yrs old! Will get some more photos later this week...you will not believe what good food and a little luvin can do!!!


I believe it was fate that brought that little girl to you. She knows someone cares and she is obviously happy now. God Bless you for caring so much. Luvsminis


----------



## Connie P (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 13, 2009)

stormy said:


> Rebecca is doing amazingly well! She is starting to fill out some, her coat has got a bit of shine to it already, she is liking scratchys and is letting me play with her ears. By her teeth I believe this girl is only 3 or 4 yrs old! Will get some more photos later this week...you will not believe what good food and a little luvin can do!!!


I do believe....Rebecca is a lucky lady, old soul young heart..play it the way you are and she'll be a friend for life.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, glad to hear she is doing well. And I bet in 30 days wont even look like the same horse!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update - I am so glad to hear she is doing well!!! Good news indeed!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## miniblessingsfarm (Jul 14, 2009)

God Bless you for taking in this little waif. I wish the best to you both!


----------



## Kootenay_Miniturehorse (Jul 14, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Shes so cute



. But she really needs to be feed and dewormed



.[/SIZE]


----------



## shadowpaints (Oct 28, 2009)

hello! i just decided to dig up this thread and see how miss rebecca is doing! hope all is well!


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 28, 2009)

Probably a good idea to protect your own horses from what ever disease/parasites she might be carrying. Document, contact authorities and I really would consult a vet on how to bring her back up to normal weight carefully, since the kind act of feeding a starving horse can actually kill them. (Their gut gets impacted since real motility shuts down).

I really hope she has the good fortune to stay with you. Lord it's hard to see abused minis or any animal for that matter.


----------



## stormy (Oct 29, 2009)

Rebecca is doing great! Took her a while to decide to trust us, was very pushy and anxious sometimes but with some work learned to lead politely and let her face, mouth and ears be handled. I found her an excellent home nearby where she is keeping company with a baby Mustang and giving small children rides about the yard. She goes for walks everyday with her new owner and is well loved!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Love to hear happy updates. Thanks!!


----------



## shelly (Oct 29, 2009)

:wub AWWWW...so glad to here she is well and being loved and cared for!!!! Well done!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2009)

I love happy endings! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Champ (Oct 29, 2009)

That's great news




Maybe you could post an updated picture??


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh poor thing!!! That happened to me. I kept the horse made her look good and then I found her a great pet home.


----------



## stormy (Oct 29, 2009)

I will see if I can get a photo this weekend for you guys, she definately wears a smile now and you can see she is really a young, healthy, intelligent little girl....


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 29, 2009)

Would love to see a photo too! I remember when you posted that so glad she is doing well!!


----------

